# Switzerland for Easter?



## sarahessex (Nov 18, 2006)

We are contemplating a trip to Interlaken at Easter, and were wondering if anybody has visited Switzerland during March. Without sounding stupid, will we need any special accessories for the motorhome, and can anybody give any recommendations of campsites that will be open? 
Thank you!
Sarah


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Interlaken at Easter*

 Buon giorno Sarahin essex,
Easter 2008 is a bit too early really, isn't it.
Interlaken is likely to be still in the grips of late winter weather rather than early Spring weather, but that is part of its charm. Just make sure you have a good heating system, and outside water pipes/waste tanks lagged in some way - even a bit of bubble wrap startegically placed can help.Propane gas bottles rather than butane, and I would say also have some snow chains on board.
For camping - excellent lakeside site
www.manorfarm.ch
saluti,
eddied


----------



## timndelia (Mar 16, 2006)

*Switzerland at Easter!*

We went to Switzerland for all of April this year (2007). We were lucky with very fine weather but it was cold at night when we camped at altitudes of 1400 metres above sea level (as at the campsite at Randa - just a 5 swiss franc taxi ride away from Zermatt). 
We saw a little snow but not as much as 2 years before. Snowfall levels seem fairly inconsistent year by year now.
We take snow chains but never use them!
Lots of good campsites and things to see - try camping Jungfrau at Lauterbrunnen (open all year) for some great trips up mountains etc without having to make longer journeys form sites down in the valley. 
We found 3 or 4 nights was enough at any one site and with plenty open there is lots of choice
all the best


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

We stayed in Interlaken late September, can't say what the weather will be at Easter but it was very good whilst we were there.

As a side issue try to take the Jungfraujoch trip from the train station,it is expensive but it is an experience that should not be missed.


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi there
I can second a stop at Camping Jungfrau up at Lauterbrunnen. Haven't got a van (yet!) so can't comment on those facilities, but we've stopped in a tent & it's a fabulous spot - open the flap in the morning to be greeted by views of the Eiger, Jungfrau & Schilthorn. The Trummelbach falls are only a walk away, well worth a visit (may be frozen then though!), & whilst we were there we hardly used the car at all. A country with proper public transport - get a pass & use the railways, lakes & certain cable cars with a discount off the Jungfrau trip - an absolute must if you're that close with a stop off to look out of the windows on the Eiger's North face - you may even see your van from there!!

The showers were typically Swiss - spotless & boiling hot, a good restaurant / takeaway too. 

Put it this way, if we ever actually get round to making a decision & getting a van, it's one of the first places we'll be heading back too!!


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Must echo Timndelia's recommendation of Camping Jungfrau.
Take your boots and stretch your legs - magic.
Incredible setting - you must get a pic looking up the valley from the village with the church and waterfall in the background - a classic.

I'm not jealous - much


----------



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

*La Suisse, Paques*

G'day,

We went to Interlaken this year at Easter, being a slightly late Easter.

Avoid the high passes, most of them are closed until June/July because of snow. This will include Grimsel, Furka and Susten.

For a campsite a little outside Interlaken you could do a lot worse than Camping du Lac at Ringgenberg. It's on the lakeside, that is right on the lakeside, on the way to Brienz. Doing the Jungfrau is a belting trip that I thoroughly recommend. If you do this, try the Swiss National Tourist Office site for a half price travel pass. These are valid for trains, buses, boats, some cable cars and tourist railways like the Brienzer Rothornbahn. The saving on your trip up the Jungfrau will almost justify the travel pass on its own. Throw a few more journeys, and you'll be ahead. Train travel in Der Schweiz is completely brilliant.

Whilst in Interlaken, not far from the centre is a fanyastic hardware store with all sorts of stuff in, including monster cow bells cast in bronze, glassware, kitchen stuff etc. I know it sounds a bit sad, but I never miss a visit to this whenever I go.

Have fun,

Eribiste


----------



## sarahessex (Nov 18, 2006)

Thank you all for your useful tips - I have just had my first brochures from the Swiss Tourist Board so Iam going to sit down & start planing as it is definately a place we will visit this year, if not in March, then August.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,
A few years ago we stayed at Interlaken in August at Lazy Rancho campsite - a bit packed in - but if you decide to go in August make sure you are there on August 1st - Swiss National day when they decorate their houses, have a terrific parade through the town (despite the torrential rain the year we were there) and a great firework display in the evening.

I expect all the villages have celebrations 

Steve


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Can second the members who recommended the Junfrau @ Lauterbrunnen and Manor farm @ Interlaken we found this better than Lazy Rancho but they are more or less side by side so you can check them both out. We go to Switzerland every year but either Spring or Autumn.

Steve


----------

